# SEGA Japan asks for 650 of their employees to voluntarily retire after "extraordinary losses"



## RyRyIV (Nov 7, 2020)

I’m sure they could save some jobs by laying off half of the Sonic characters that no one likes anyway


----------



## Chary (Nov 7, 2020)

RyRyIV said:


> I’m sure they could save some jobs by laying off half of the Sonic characters that no one likes anyway


Why do you gotta be like that? Mighty the Armadillo JUST got his job back after years of unemployment


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Nov 7, 2020)

Here comes Microsoft hehe to the rescue by buying it hehe


----------



## mat128 (Nov 7, 2020)

Those rumors of Microsoft looking to buy up Sega are looking more and more likely by the day.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Nov 7, 2020)

I dont mind seeing sonic exclusive on xbox.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 7, 2020)

They don't have much but I really do love what they do...it's a dam shame to see that they might die out...being bought by a console maker counting as a death too in my book


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 7, 2020)

so these days you don't get fired your asked to volunteer to get fired?


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Nov 7, 2020)

Sonic team didn’t make 2d sonic games for long time.


----------



## emigre (Nov 7, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> so these days you don't get fired your asked to get fired?



Welcome to the world where voluntary redundancy exists.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Nov 7, 2020)

SEGA: We can’t offered coffee.
Employees: SE-YA.


----------



## drazenm (Nov 7, 2020)

Voluntary retirement in Japan is throwing yourself from a building rooftop lol. Eh, typical day there.


----------



## hamohamo (Nov 7, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> so these days you don't get fired your asked to volunteer to get fired?


retiring is different then quitting. they'll get paid less but they'll also not work anymore.


----------



## Thenboxer (Nov 7, 2020)

Plot twist: Nintendo buys Sega


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 7, 2020)

Thenboxer said:


> Plot twist: Nintendo buys Sega


i'd rather that than mic buy them and have sonic exclusive only on the SHITbox


----------



## LightOfHeart (Nov 7, 2020)

I thought sega was doing fine with remaking same games and classic console. Basically they need to start making more hardware, software ain't cutting it .


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 7, 2020)

LightOfHeart said:


> Basically they need to start making more hardware


that didn't end well last time


----------



## Flame (Nov 7, 2020)

imagine Nintendo buys Sega. As a Sega kid once......

Super Nintendo, Sega Genesis When _Sega _was dead broke, man, I couldn't picture this.




ssseeeegggggaaaaa !


----------



## HarveyHouston (Nov 7, 2020)

Heyyy! Maybe Nintendo would like to buy SEGA? Unlikely to happen, but it's an idea, anyway. SEGA needs to rethink their strategies if they want to survive.

This isn't the first time SEGA has had monetary issues, and until some profitable company buys it out, it won't be their last. SEGA's financial state is always bouncing up and down - great financial peaks, then losses that they must recover from. Ever since the demise of the Dreamcast, this is how it's been for SEGA.

I guess they really should focus on that sequel for the Sonic movie earlier this year. Either that, or put more focus on other great SEGA properties past and present (personally, I would love to see Comix Zone and Vectorman be remade for a new generation). Sonic isn't the only mascot SEGA has, by the way.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 7, 2020)

Jesus, I know that the Tojo clan is facing some hard times, but did the Omi really hurt them that bad?

If only SEGA had their own Kiryu IRL...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HarvHouHacker said:


> Heyyy! Maybe Nintendo would like to buy SEGA? Unlikely to happen, but it's an idea, anyway. SEGA needs to rethink their strategies if they want to survive.
> 
> This isn't the first time SEGA has had monetary issues, and until some profitable company buys it out, it won't be their last. SEGA's financial state is always bouncing up and down - great financial peaks, then losses that they must recover from. Ever since the demise of the Dreamcast, this is how it's been for SEGA.
> 
> I guess they really should focus on that sequel for the Sonic movie earlier this year. Either that, or put more focus on other great SEGA properties past and present (personally, I would love to see Comix Zone and Vectorman be remade for a new generation). Sonic isn't the only mascot SEGA has, by the way.



Fun fact from Matt McMuscles' Wha' Happun video: after the DC, SEGA was going to bite the dust, but the president of the company they were in debt to decided to cancel their debt on his deathbed.


----------



## tech3475 (Nov 7, 2020)

RyRyIV said:


> I’m sure they could save some jobs by laying off half of the Sonic characters that no one likes anyway



They wont get rid of them because they’re counted as dependents and they’re able to claim benefits, why do you think they keep putting them in?


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 7, 2020)

Y'all are forgetting that if Microsoft bought Sega, I don't think that necessarily means _everything'd _be Xbox exclusive. At the very least, a handful of their games'd be ported to Switch and maybe PS ala Cuphead/Ori/Minecraft.

Anyways, here's an idea: get Taxman and Stealth back on board to make Mania 2. It's probably got a lower development budget than some shoddy modern Sonic game and it'd probably do better too.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 7, 2020)

I could see Nintendo buying Sega then only using it to make a new Mario & Sonic Olympic Games.


----------



## RyRyIV (Nov 7, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> I could see Nintendo buying Sega then only using it to make a new Mario & Sonic Olympic Games.


Don’t do that. Don’t give me hope.


----------



## driverdis (Nov 7, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> I could see Nintendo buying Sega then only using it to make a new Mario & Sonic Olympic Games.



not sure why anyone would do that know. Look at what happened with the 2020 Tokyo game. Sonic and Mario got to go to the Tokyo 2020 Olympics that not even the real world got to go to. Unless stuff starts heading back to normal I don’t see that franchise going anywhere real fast.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 7, 2020)

Only SEGA could be failing during one of the biggest boom periods in gaming history.

Amazing how inspired releases like the Game Gear Micro didn't save them.


----------



## MiiJack (Nov 7, 2020)

Let's hope it doesn't take AGES for them to be in top shape.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 7, 2020)

Sega facing financial struggle? They really do what Nintendont. 

In all seriousness? It sucks, but voluntary retirement is definitely better than the alternative.


----------



## driverdis (Nov 7, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Sega facing financial struggle? They really do what Nintendont.
> 
> In all seriousness? It sucks, but voluntary retirement is definitely better than the alternative.



It is not completely voluntary as if enough people choose not to then the alternative will happen.


----------



## tfocosta (Nov 7, 2020)

What's left for SEGA in the video gaming industry? They stopped investment in consoles since the "failure" of the Dreamcast, they have released a bunch of mini versions of their consoles and now they are leaving the arcade's business. People got tired of Crazy Taxi. At this stage, I don't see other than Sonic & Friends to save the company with his games' franchise for the existing consoles ruling the market. And I'm not even sure if this is enough on its own.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 7, 2020)

driverdis said:


> not sure why anyone would do that know. Look at what happened with the 2020 Tokyo game. Sonic and Mario got to go to the Tokyo 2020 Olympics that not even the real world got to go to. Unless stuff starts heading back to normal I don’t see that franchise going anywhere real fast.



You're taking what I said a little too seriously.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 7, 2020)

Thenboxer said:


> Plot twist: Nintendo buys Sega


No please.
We have enough with Nintendo being pieces of shit ceasing all fan work all around with their IPs, so that they get Sonic and dump shit on the incredible fan work, fan games and fan hacks the Sonic Hacking community has done.

If Nintendo does that, it'd have been the worst that could have happened to Sega/Sonic since their inception.


----------



## Harsky (Nov 7, 2020)

I hope Sega auctions off Atlus so that Nintendo can buy them.


----------



## TheGodMauro (Nov 7, 2020)

Remember that Sega is one of the big players in the arcade market in Japan, while it died in the west, arcade machines are a big thing in Japan, and it represents a big part of their income over there. While gaming overall is in a current boom, you cannot operate arcade centers during a quarantine, so their income took a hit as a result.

Would be interesting to see what happens going forward, they recovered from near bankruptcy before, so hopefully they can stay independent.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Harsky said:


> I hope Sega auctions off Atlus so that Nintendo can buy them.



I could honestly see that happening.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 7, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> Only SEGA could be failing during one of the biggest boom periods in gaming history.
> 
> Amazing how inspired releases like the Game Gear Micro didn't save them.



IDK that this is the industry's biggest boom atm...if it was, I wouldn't be surprised if it's a bubble that's going to burst soon.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ShadowOne333 said:


> No please.
> We have enough with Nintendo being pieces of shit ceasing all fan work all around with their IPs, so that they get Sonic and dump shit on the incredible fan work, fan games and fan hacks the Sonic Hacking community has done.
> 
> If Nintendo does that, it'd have been the worst that could have happened to Sega/Sonic since their inception.



Archives say hello.


----------



## GBADWB (Nov 7, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> i'd rather that than mic buy them and have sonic exclusive only on the SHITbox



Microsoft has already publicaly said that first party titles would also be on windows, so it theoretically shouldn't be locked onto the Xbox


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 7, 2020)

GBADWB said:


> Microsoft has already publicaly said that first party titles would also be on windows, so it theoretically shouldn't be locked onto the Xbox



I think the days of Xbox games not on PC are over. They said they don't care if you buy an Xbox and admitting their first party games would continue to be on PC. Pretty much every exclusive on Xbox One was on PC too. I just sold my Xbox One since I got a gaming PC and have no plans to buy a Series X ever.


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 7, 2020)

tbh nintendo buying them as an semi independent of sorts studio could work, think like game freak they still do games every now and them for other consoles when they aren't busy with pokemon stuff that is, but yeah i dont think microsoft crowd is very sega oriented, sony and Nintendo maybe, Microsoft would be a bad business choice imo since sega games dont sell well on xbox or pc for the matter, they sell most on nintendo/sony platforms by a landslide.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Nov 7, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> i'd rather that than mic buy them and have sonic exclusive only on the SHITbox


no no not the shitbox
the zoomerbox


----------



## GBADWB (Nov 7, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> tbh nintendo buying them as an semi independent of sorts studio could work, think like game freak they still do games every now and them for other consoles when they aren't busy with pokemon stuff that is, but yeah i dont think microsoft crowd is very sega oriented, sony and Nintendo maybe, Microsoft would be a bad business choice imo since sega games dont sell well on xbox or pc for the matter, they sell most on nintendo/sony platforms by a landslide.




It's not that they dont sell well on xbox/windows rather it sells better because a large portion of japans player base don't own an xbox(but PC is growing over the years) whose segas primary target. Platform agnostic titles such as more recent Yakuza games have seen enough success that Sega is willing to put the series on both Xbox and Windows.


You also have to consider that Microsoft is heavily pushing xcloud for next generation, so it's not only Xbox and windows users have access in the environment, but also any device capable of xcloud streaming(smartphones), which Nintendo doesn't have much of a foot in, and sony's playstation now isn't as heavily pushed.


----------



## luigirockz (Nov 7, 2020)

Not sure if it be more difficult for MS to buy Sega since they are American. I also think it be cool if Nintendo bought Atlus .


----------



## cearp (Nov 7, 2020)

Very sad to hear, hope this doesn't affect the games they make but I don't see how it couldn't!



ForgotWhoIam said:


> I could see Nintendo buying Sega then only using it to make a new Mario & Sonic Olympic Games.


My nightmare!


----------



## raxadian (Nov 7, 2020)

This is sad.... and on the year of Sega 60th anyversary too.


----------



## GBADWB (Nov 7, 2020)

luigirockz said:


> Not sure if it be more difficult for MS to buy Sega since they are American. I also think it be cool if Nintendo bought Atlus .



Fun fact, although Sega's main head quarters are in japan, Sega was founded by an American and moved into japan as they shifted focus onto consoles rather than arcade machines.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 8, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Archives say hello.


I know about Archives, but that's not the point.

The main difference between Sega and Nintendo, is that Sega actually encourages hackers and fangame creators to do work based on their property. Sonic Mania is a clear indicator of the romhacking scene pushing forward and releasing an actually licensed and really well done game, done by none other than the people that love the games so much they wanted to modify it or make their own stuff.

The thing here is that if Nintendo gets a hold of Sonic/Sega, then all of the wonderful work that's been put into the hacking and fangame community for Sonic through the past 2 decades would go to shit.

Just look at the yearly Sonic Hacking Contest, or the SAGE event as well, and a lot of communities centered solely around Sonic stuff in that regard. All of those events that have been going on a yearly basis would be absolutely destroyed by Nintendo as soon as it had Sonic as IP.


----------



## luigirockz (Nov 8, 2020)

GBADWB said:


> Fun fact, although Sega's main head quarters are in japan, Sega was founded by an American and moved into japan as they shifted focus onto consoles rather than arcade machines.



Well then I guess there is hope after all for the MS rumors. Didn't know Sega began stateside


----------



## 1NOOB (Nov 8, 2020)

micro$oft will buy it .   its just too perfect with their "everywhere everyone"  sonic and sega is marketable easyli under good management  .ask a random person who sonic is and youll probably get  someone who knows it


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2020)

Aww... even when they're assholes, they're not assholes. Seriously though, huge props to Sega, any other company would just fire 650 random employees and never speak to them again.


----------



## Quarions (Nov 8, 2020)

No one will buy Sega, what the fuck y'all on.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Why y'all want that Nintendo buys Sega? do y'all want their masterpieces to be available only in a shitty console?

Everyone who says that have less than 60 IQ i swear.


----------



## 1NOOB (Nov 8, 2020)

Quarions said:


> No one will buy Sega, what the fuck y'all on.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




just found out they have so muuch stuffs making money that arnt video game related 

https://web.archive.org/web/2020051...elease/202003_4q_hosoku_20200513_final_e_.pdf


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 8, 2020)

People saying that Microsoft will buy Sega need to consider how hostile the Japanese governament is against companies who try to aquire control over companies there.

It is possible, yes, but it is a huge effort that often made the merge / aquisition not profitable.

Sony, Bandai, Nintendo, etc. are in a better position regarding that.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 8, 2020)

Quarions said:


> No one will buy Sega, what the fuck y'all on.


Looking at https://www.segasammy.co.jp/english/ir/ (specifically "FLASH REPORT CONSOLIDATED FINANCIAL STATEMENTS [Japanese GAAP] 6 Months Ended September 30, 2020")
https://asia.nikkei.com/Companies/Sega-Sammy-Holdings-Inc for a  more historical approach, though I am now curious what they had in 2017.

We have seen plenty of companies with a nice back catalogue get bought out by investors or other big players when they start to have to shed divisions, staff and have no real money spinners on the horizon (in games safe money might as well be no money, mega smash or don't bother).
4.2 billion USD if I have the maths right looks like their total assets at this point (don't know if they downplay their trademarks in Japan), liabilities rather less than that (maybe a quarter) and operating at a loss too (about even with their cash on hand).

It would be a bid on par with the Bethesda parent takeover but I could see it happening if investors get spooked and go for a lower valuation.

Personally I would see if Sega go pop in the years to come or have investors pull funds and pick the corpse clean but others might prefer a more direct approach.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Nov 8, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> I dont mind seeing sonic exclusive on xbox.


I sure as hell do.
If Sega sells out to anyone, it should be their former longtime rival for maximum irony.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 8, 2020)

Damn, it keeps getting worse and worse for sega


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 8, 2020)

Plot twist:

SEGA Purchased by Sony Corp.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Nov 8, 2020)

Leaked conversations between sega and sonic team hehe


----------



## BraveDragonWolf (Nov 8, 2020)

This Covid situation is gonna get even worse anyway...


----------



## medoli900 (Nov 8, 2020)

I sure do hope that if they get monetary help through stockholding, it won't be from a company that will force console/storefront exclusivity (i.e. another software sided company like Capcom, Level 5 or Bandai). I still want Project Diva and Project Mirai to be a thing.


----------



## Viri (Nov 8, 2020)

Keep in mind, the company that buys Sega, will also get Atlus. If Microsoft buys Sega, Persona/SMT becomes an Xbox/PC exclusive.


----------



## vincentx77 (Nov 8, 2020)

Viri said:


> Keep in mind, the company that buys Sega, will also get Atlus. If Microsoft buys Sega, Persona/SMT becomes an Xbox/PC exclusive.



I am so down for this. Never needing a console for a Persona game again. The potential to make Atlus get off their ass and translate their games in a reasonable amount of time. Yes, please!


----------



## call me Ken or Accel (Nov 8, 2020)

Smh these people saying that Microsoft going to buy Sega when Japan has a law that prevent foreign companies buying Japanese companies because to protect national asset
Sigh


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 8, 2020)

call me Ken or Accel said:


> Smh these people saying that Microsoft going to buy Sega when Japan has a law that prevent foreign companies buying Japanese companies because to protect national asset
> Sigh


that didn't stop trump with tik tok


----------



## eriol33 (Nov 8, 2020)

Microsoft buying Sega would be depressing, it means I must buy xbox to play persona 6.


----------



## VartioArtel (Nov 8, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> that didn't stop trump with tik tok


Tiktok's from China I thought, not Japan...


----------



## RichardTheKing (Nov 8, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Fun fact from Matt McMuscles' Wha' Happun video: after the DC, SEGA was going to bite the dust, but the president of the company they were in debt to decided to cancel their debt on his deathbed.


That's...unusually generous. It's highly doubtful COVID will be this generous, killing a wealthy guy who decides to do the same thing...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



medoli900 said:


> I sure do hope that if they get monetary help through stockholding, it won't be from a company that will force console/storefront exclusivity (i.e. another software sided company like Capcom, Level 5 or Bandai). I still want Project Diva and Project Mirai to be a thing.


You forgot Epic Fail, somehow. Have they even worked on their shitty store and launcher, at all? Does it even have a shopping cart?


----------



## GBADWB (Nov 8, 2020)

call me Ken or Accel said:


> Smh these people saying that Microsoft going to buy Sega when Japan has a law that prevent foreign companies buying Japanese companies because to protect national asset
> Sigh



I mean it only turned into a japanese company. Sega was originally an american company. And if it is about the japanese selling assets, you are aware that softbank (a japanese company) is looking to sell of ARM right(and ARM is magnitudes more valuable than Sega is)? and last I recall, the japanese government have not stepped in to stop it yet. The Japanese government isn't going to stop all acquisitions.


----------



## anhminh (Nov 8, 2020)

Ooh, poor Sony and their exclusive if Sega and Persona game are gone. On the bright side, it will increase chance for Persona on Switch.


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Nov 8, 2020)

Sega survived the Dreamcast trainwreck.. I don't see any of this happening tbh.


----------



## Ampersound (Nov 8, 2020)

I hope Sega survives this.
I wouldn't like to see another aquisition, slowly leaving only global players on the market.


----------



## eyeliner (Nov 8, 2020)

They have more than 650 employees?

That, for me, is a wow factor, considering that SEGA is now mostly a publisher with two or three development departments that don't really do much.

It fails to surprise me, considering the recent flops they put out (Panzer Dragoon being a blunt measure that some games are dead) didn't help. And the hits, were out sourced, like Sonic Mania and Streets of Rage IV.

Point to take, SEGA doesn't know what to do with their own property, relying on others to do their work and keep the company relevant.

I really hope one of these days someone grabs Alex Kid and awakens him. Or I will make a prototype and ask SEGA for permission to develop a full game. Or a Wonder Boy. Shinobi/Shadow Dancer.

Quirky Mafia and Yakuza games, while good, hardly keep the boat afloat.


----------



## TrendingNews (Nov 8, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> i'd rather that than mic buy them and have sonic exclusive only on the SHITbox



Most if not all of Microsofts games are on multiple platforms, but yeah sure lets call that "exclusive".


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Nov 8, 2020)

Everybody talking about MS buying SEGA is forgetting how many games SEGA publishes. A lot of ATLUS and all of the Miku rhythm games to name a few. 

American (or even just Microsoft games) published game in the Japanese market have always performed worse than others. I would prefer SEGA to die a fast death rather than MS stepping in.


----------



## Quarions (Nov 8, 2020)

eriol33 said:


> Microsoft buying Sega would be depressing, it means I must buy xbox to play persona 6.


Or stop being poor and go buy a PC idk


----------



## eriol33 (Nov 8, 2020)

Quarions said:


> Or stop being poor and go buy a PC idk


I already have a pc, but always buy a console for the exclusives. I bought a PS4 for the sake of persona 5.


----------



## Windowlicker (Nov 8, 2020)

Voluntarily retire? That's what we call it now?


----------



## PatrickD85 (Nov 8, 2020)

I feared the arcades where not the only part of SEGA that would take a hit. Hope they manage to pull through as a company but also hope the people involved get treated fair.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Nov 8, 2020)

I'd prefer Nintendo buy SEGA, at least that would mean Project DIVA would likely get guaranteed switch ports in the future.


----------



## Goku1992A (Nov 8, 2020)

I have to ask but what exactly does Sega have to offer in 2020? I mean if this was 1991 it would make sense for a merge but they made so many bad mistakes that they never recovered. Sonic is like Mario it gets pretty old (30 years old)  I rather Sega just die with dignity rather than be bought out by Microsoft which would still lead in poor game sales. Or maybe just stick to movies since the last one did well


----------



## Minox (Nov 8, 2020)

GBADWB said:


> I mean it only turned into a japanese company. Sega was originally an american company. And if it is about the japanese selling assets, you are aware that softbank (a japanese company) is looking to sell of ARM right(and ARM is magnitudes more valuable than Sega is)? and last I recall, the japanese government have not stepped in to stop it yet. The Japanese government isn't going to stop all acquisitions.


arm isn't a Japanese company so Softbank selling off one of its foreign assets should not be a problem.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 8, 2020)

TrendingNews said:


> Most if not all of Microsofts games are on multiple platforms, but yeah sure lets call that "exclusive".


shhhh...you'll upset the sexbots


----------



## dAVID_ (Nov 8, 2020)

"We're not laying you off, we're just asking you to voluntarily retire".


----------



## medoli900 (Nov 8, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I have to ask but what exactly does Sega have to offer in 2020? I mean if this was 1991 it would make sense for a merge but they made so many bad mistakes that they never recovered. Sonic is like Mario it gets pretty old (30 years old)  I rather Sega just die with dignity rather than be bought out by Microsoft which would still lead in poor game sales. Or maybe just stick to movies since the last one did well


Sega is way more than just Sonic. Project Diva/Mirai, the entirety of Atlus's games, the Total War franchise, Amplitude's games and Relic Entertainment (formerly known as THQ) to name a few.


----------



## ishida (Nov 8, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Here comes Microsoft hehe to the rescue by buying it hehe



NO PLEASE.
i'll have to ditch Sonic franchise if that happens 




Thenboxer said:


> Plot twist: Nintendo buys Sega





Bladexdsl said:


> i'd rather that than mic buy them and have sonic exclusive only on the SHITbox


you guys are my friend 




aadz93 said:


> Plot twist:
> 
> SEGA Purchased by Sony Corp.



looks good to me, a blue hedgehog on the blue console.
i'm happy as long as its not bought by disgrace monopolizer M$


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 8, 2020)

I hope Nintendo DOESN'T buy them.
Screw you guys, it's 2020. We've seen how evil Nintendo can be for many many years, specially to people that don't live in the countries *they* care about. 

Microsoft would be a lot better, games wouldn't be exclusive, they'd have creative freedom and no censorship (unlike the Commiefornia-based Sony), etc.


----------



## ishida (Nov 8, 2020)

Pacheko17 said:


> I hope Nintendo DOESN'T buy them.
> Screw you guys, it's 2020. We've seen how evil Nintendo can be for many many years, specially to people that don't live in the countries *they* care about.
> 
> Microsoft would be a lot better, games wouldn't be exclusive, they'd have creative freedom and no censorship (unlike the Commiefornia-based Sony), etc.


sorry but Sony & Nintendo are less evil.
they didn't force us to buy their stuff.
they didn't force people to like Mario or God of War.

there is PS Now to play PS exclusive on PC (gotta wait if u wanna save money, sounds fair)
Nintendo could take legal action against pc emulators but they didn't.

but M$, forces pc gamers to buy only their controllers.
(why do M$ think they have the right to monopolise contollers? their controllers were just copying PS & Nintendo)

xbox games get released on Windows NOT because M$ were nice, but because they're fighting another battle against Mac & Linux, wake up.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2020)

ishida said:


> Nintendo could take legal action against pc emulators but they didn't.



No they can't, and if they could there's zero indication they wouldn't. They're going after everybody.


----------



## ishida (Nov 8, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> No they can't, and if they could there's zero indication they wouldn't. They're going after everybody.


actually they did stop the development of a ds emulator on iOS around 2012/13 ,
i dunno the reason behind (if they just don't like iOS or if they didn't want portable emulator goes wide)

Atlus also issued a DMCA takedown notice against RPCS3 but was later settled by removing all Persona 5 references from their patreon page.

it seems Nintendo & game devs r not completely powerless as we might hv thought.

if Nintendo are really powerless in that aspect, chinese firms can just produce machines which runs "emulator" and sell them worldwide at a low price.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 8, 2020)

ishida said:


> sorry but Sony & Nintendo are less evil.
> they didn't force us to buy their stuff.
> they didn't force people to like Mario or God of War.



No company can force you to like something, are you trolling mate?



ishida said:


> there is PS Now to play PS exclusive on PC (gotta wait if u wanna save money, sounds fair)



Game Pass is on PC, has hundreds of titles, is cheap and even includes Microsoft's own exclusives (Halo, Gears, etc). PS Now is a shitty streaming service, they bought Onlive in 2013 to host their servers and still haven't fixed a shit ton of problems. 



ishida said:


> Nintendo could take legal action against pc emulators but they didn't.



They can't, they won't and they never will. The issue of the legality of emulation was settled in the 90's with Bleemcast. They're absolutely 100% legal. Not to mention we have Xbox 360 and original Xbox emulators as well.



ishida said:


> but M$, forces pc gamers to buy only their controllers.
> (why do M$ think they have the right to monopolise contollers? their controllers were just copying PS & Nintendo)



They don't, they never did. Xinput was simply adopted by developers, but now it works even on Linux. 
I use Playstation Classic, PS3, PS4, a Hori Fight Stick for the PS3/4 and two Xbox 360 controllers, they work great.



ishida said:


> xbox games get released on Windows NOT because M$ were nice, but because they're fighting another battle against Mac & Linux, wake up.



That's not it at all. Microsoft is now releasing their games on Steam, they can't release UWP apps there. Halo MCC runs perfectly fine for me on Linux.

I'm not the one who has to wake up, you're blind.


----------



## ishida (Nov 8, 2020)

Pacheko17 said:


> No company can force you to like something, are you trolling mate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol M$ fanboy, this' my last reply to you even if you wish to keep on going, since the focus here should be Sega.
PS Now includes Sony's own exclusive.
post above suggested companies & game devs can at least shut their patreon if they really want.

M$ has a history of attempts to monopolize things (do your research).
xinput forces pc gamers to buy only xbox controllers, but softwares such as x360ce somewhat thwart M$' scheme.
pc games from 1990s & early 2000s, we could freely config direct-input controllers.
DS4 & NS controllers are still direct-input, xinput is unnecessary, only brings restrictions to gamers & money to M$.
lmao Halo MCC isn't released on Linux natively.

back to Topic, i don't wish to see Sonic franchise bought by such company.

have a nice day, bye~


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 8, 2020)

Chary said:


> Why do you gotta be like that? Mighty the Armadillo JUST got his job back after years of unemployment


Not really, he was just in mania as a bonus, I wouldn’t count that as him getting his job back


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 9, 2020)

Software is a different story, but hardware patents expire after 20 years (in the usa) so after two decades anyone can clone physical hardware,  so one could technically manufacture and sell xbox 360 or ps3 hardware clones after 2025.......thats why you can buy (s)nes,gameboy, and sega systems on a chip.... though software patent/copyright last for 75 years iirc


----------



## Minox (Nov 9, 2020)

dAVID_ said:


> "We're not laying you off, we're just asking you to voluntarily retire".


The reason they are doing it this way is because they are trying to not have to force someone to have to retire. If enough people don't do it voluntarily they might have to fire people anyway, but that time it will likely be with less benefits and not voluntary anymore.


----------



## vincentx77 (Nov 9, 2020)

ishida said:


> lol M$ fanboy, this' my last reply to you even if you wish to keep on going, since the focus here should be Sega.
> PS Now includes Sony's own exclusive.
> post above suggested companies & game devs can at least shut their patreon if they really want.
> 
> ...



And most of those controllers didn't configure correctly and did all sorts of crazy shit. Literally no one misses the wild west that was pc controllers before the XBox 360 era. 9 times out of 10, steam fixes those problems for you with a semi-modern controller. If Microsoft were as bad as you're saying, you wouldn't be able to play games using you PS4 controller on your PC.
And let's get real. No one gives a shit about Sonic, unless of course Christian Whitehead decides to release another game. His are the only ones that matter. The 3d Sonics have been one gigantic turd after the other.



call me Ken or Accel said:


> Smh these people saying that Microsoft going to buy Sega when Japan has a law that prevent foreign companies buying Japanese companies because to protect national asset
> Sigh



This is just untrue. Certain business are harder to purchase, like IT and the tech sector, because it can raise issues of national security. I highly doubt a video game company holds the nation's highest secrets in their files.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 9, 2020)

vincentx77 said:


> The 3d Sonics have been one gigantic turd after the other.



First I will confess a fondness for the original Sonic 3d, adventure and beyond then yeah all utter nonsense.

There does however seem to be a rather rabid fanbase for them (I am sure you have had the misfortune of experiencing the sonic original character... movement) which I would say underestimate at your peril here.


----------



## mat128 (Nov 9, 2020)

ishida said:


> lol M$ fanboy, this' my last reply to you even if you wish to keep on going, since the focus here should be Sega.
> PS Now includes Sony's own exclusive.
> post above suggested companies & game devs can at least shut their patreon if they really want.
> 
> ...


xinput is literally the best thing to happen to controllers on PC. Before it was a coin toss whether your controller would be supported by the game due to devs using hacks to work around the limitations of dinput, now all games target the same API so it works 100% of the time. If Nintendo, Sony or any other gamepad manufacturer wanted they could just license xinput for a fee.


----------



## mrgone (Nov 9, 2020)

Thenboxer said:


> Plot twist: Nintendo buys Sega


more likely Microsoft ?
they are already on a boying spree.
remember bethesda/zenimax?


----------



## GBADWB (Nov 9, 2020)

Minox said:


> arm isn't a Japanese company so Softbank selling off one of its foreign assets should not be a problem.



And neither was Sega originally(which is an American company). It's Japanese branch just happens to be the biggest because of their shift in market. Both companies are companies originally outside of Japan, the only difference is, one's development stayed outside of japan, while the other decided to make japan their main market which made it's respective branch the biggest.

This is similarish to how the for playstation specific, the North American branch became the larger division who has a say on the playstation environment, and the general kind of things like what games can/can't be on the device (part of the reason why sony is getting a lot less risque games as of recent)


----------



## Thenboxer (Nov 9, 2020)

mrgone said:


> more likely Microsoft ?
> they are already on a boying spree.
> remember bethesda/zenimax?


Welcome to "I didn't get that this was irony"


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 9, 2020)

stranno said:


> Sega survived the Dreamcast trainwreck.. I don't see any of this happening tbh.


How many years ago was that? More than 5 years might as well be a lifetime for most purposes in business. Most times you are lucky to have a business wonk consider more than the next quarter, maybe financial year, and back the same distance (or even last three quarters) with a few more radicals considering a year or three after that.


----------



## Lazyt (Nov 10, 2020)

What happened to that sonic sega news every month?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 10, 2020)

stranno said:


> Sega survived the Dreamcast trainwreck.. I don't see any of this happening tbh.


They barely survived that, and this is much worse

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



vincentx77 said:


> The 3d Sonics have been one gigantic turd after the other.


What about colors and generations?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 10, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> What about colors and generations?


Undigested peanuts in a shit covering.


----------



## RobXcore (Nov 11, 2020)

They should make SA3 or remake SA2, that would definitely be profitable.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 15, 2020)

ishida said:


> focus here should be Sega.



You're the one who brought up Nintendo. 
And yes, Microsoft has been scummy in the past, and their OS division still is.

But Xbox changed for the better. They're being very pro-consumer. 
Also DirectInput brought way too much fragmentation, not all controllers used to use the same signals.

I'm not an MS fanboy, I have owned Xbox, Playstation and Nintendo consoles. My main system right now is PC with Linux (and a Windows partition for games with bad anti-cheat).

You're the fanboy here if you honestly believe that Nintendo would treat SEGA well.


----------



## robman62 (Nov 16, 2020)

RobXcore said:


> They should make SA3 or remake SA2, that would definitely be profitable.



Popular and profitable are two completely different things. I would love to see SA3 or a new Power Stone, but those take resources to make. Sega probably doesn’t have the resources and the potential profit would not be substantial enough to save the company.


----------

